# Swim in Peace, Hercules!



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

I woke up this morning and did my usual animal check, I checked the cats to make sure they had food and water, then my rabbit for food and water, next I checked my fish, Sparrow is good, Rex is good, oh no... Hercules was not good.. He was upside down and on the filter, the part where it sucks in the water.. I'm not sure exactly if that is what killed him, or if it just sucked him to the filter after he had already died.. Last night he was swimming differently then normal. He was going crazy so I thought he was having fun. I'm just so bummed. I only had him since January 20th. He started out in a tiny tank with no heater or filter, but after I learned everything he needed I went and bought him a proper set up. All I wanted was to give him a great life, and I hope I did.. 

Swim in Peace, Hercules!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awh, that's sad. Sometimes they leave us way too soon and we never know why.. 
At least he had a good life before he died.
Also, if your tank is divided, unless you have it 100% sealed off, I'd probably do a good water change and clean your whole tank really well to keep the other guys safe. You never know


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss... he was gorgeous!!!!


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. Here's another picture I found of him. I like this one, too. It's like there were two of him! </3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Hercules. He sure was pretty.


----------

